# I have a problem guys...



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

I just got a box of party shorts from Sweden. The box and the bands look genuine, but the taste is just horrible. I suspect they are fake. I'm not really sure how to handle this. Should I ask them for a refund? I have already smoked a few of them, and my opinion about its legitimacy did not change. I am really lost.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks can be faked. It's how it tastes that matters. Even if they are real, If your not satisfied with the taste, a good reputable dealer should give you a refund or store credit.

Make contact with them and give them a chance to make it right.

Ron


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get in touch with your source.

These could be going through a sick period. If you know your source he should take care of you. 

If you ar un comfortable with them, talk to him and get a refund or another box,


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

You should also consider these may just be in their sick period. Smell the foot of the cigars, and if you even get a hint of ammonia, its in its sick period.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

A little over a year ago, I purchased a cab of shorts that initially tasted like crap. The source was pretty well regarded, so I chalked it up to just being a crappy cab. I ingnored them for a year and recently tried a few. Though not great, they are tasting pretty good right now. Maybe with another year, they will be a great smoke...

If you are not willing to wait, or just don't trust the source, follow Ron and Richard's advice and contact the seller for exchange. 

BTW, what's the date on these?


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

June 2005. My problem is not the taste ~ it is the lack thereof! It doesn’t taste anything near the usual shorts. When the cap is cut, there is a noticeable caving in of the head. I’ve never encountered anything of this sort before.

I've e-mailed a complaint. I'll keep you posted to see how it goes.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Dude, you just got them...Wait 30 days and report back.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

cvm4 said:


> Dude, you just got them...Wait 30 days and report back.


I thought about that. But would they consider a return or refund after 30 days?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

pepito said:


> I thought about that. But would they consider a return or refund after 30 days?


First of all, and I say this to everyone, if you click the order button and you do not already have a grip on their return policy you are way too eager to order havanas. 
As for Pepito, this cigar can have an acid bite and or taste like crap when new, they need to naturally dry and cure a bit, I mean, you can't get anything but 04-and 05 likely, so who knows what's wrong. But the dimplie in the head of the bunch is common in havana cigars, it just pops out a zit of tobacco and there is the hole. You need to find OUT what the return policy is and if you qualify and then put the vendor on temporary notice of extreme dissatisfaction. Then wait a while.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> First of all, and I say this to everyone, if you click the order button and you do not already have a grip on their return policy you are way too eager to order havanas.
> As for Pepito, this cigar can have an acid bite and or taste like crap when new, they need to naturally dry and cure a bit, I mean, you can't get anything but 04-and 05 likely, so who knows what's wrong. But the dimplie in the head of the bunch is common in havana cigars, it just pops out a zit of tobacco and there is the hole. You need to find OUT what the return policy is and if you qualify and then put the vendor on temporary notice of extreme dissatisfaction. Then wait a while.


I read their policy and "poked around" a bit, that is just a rhetorical question. Maybe I am still inexperienced with buying cigars online. I could only compare what I get online to what usually I get from B&M and friends. But, you know that taste when you smoke a cigar out of a new box? It could taste young or a bit off or even crap. The ones that I got doesn't even taste like crap.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pepito said:


> When the cap is cut, there is a noticeable caving in of the head. I've never encountered anything of this sort before.
> 
> I've e-mailed a complaint. I'll keep you posted to see how it goes.


first off, the "dimple" is a good sign. that is "generally" considered a sign of a legit habano - i've never seen it on a non-cuban.

cvm4 is correct - let them rest a good month before you revisit them. they could be all jacked up due to high humidity during shipment.

also, OLS is correct - it's not even a year old cigar yet (June 2005).

BUT, if you are not satisfied with the product, most good vendors will take the product back.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

IHT said:


> first off, the "dimple" is a good sign. that is "generally" considered a sign of a legit habano - i've never seen it on a non-cuban.
> 
> cvm4 is correct - let them rest a good month before you revisit them. they could be all jacked up due to high humidity during shipment.
> 
> ...


Maybe the you guys have a point. Maybe I am being paranoid (I've been deceived before). I will definitely reconsider. I am just astonished how singles I regularly buy from a B&M could taste so different.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

IHT said:


> *first off, the "dimple" is a good sign. that is "generally" considered a sign of a legit habano - i've never seen it on a non-cuban.*


This is a very important point. Very true of Havanas!

Also, I suggest that you always be sure of your source. Here's a thread that talks about sources.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pepito said:


> I am just astonished how singles I regularly buy from a B&M could taste so different.


i was as well, when i was traveling in Germany, then my stock would not compare when i first bought it. keep in mind, your B&M has that sh*t in stock for a while before it hits the shelves. its probably got a year of age already and is well rested from being shipped to the shop.

imagine if you were stuffed in a box, wrapped up in bubble wrap, maybe a few zip-loc bags, a couple layers of padding (maybe even moistened so you didn't dry out), then you're placed in the mail... where do you go from where it was shipped? a hot mailroom, a hot airport, the belly of a plane for a few trips... more hot mailrooms, then a hot mailtruck and maybe sitting on a front porch in the sun for a few hours.

then someone immediately opens you up, cuts your head off, bitches about the dimple in your neck, and when fire is put to your feet, you don't taste right.

would you be screaming, *"CUT ME SOME FUGGIN SLACK, DUDE, I'M WORE OUT FROM THE JOURNEY, I NEED TO ACCLIMATE MYSELF!!"*

just a funny little twist on a thought i had, or fantasized about one time... y'know.... long days, short nights, no sleep and too much beer. :al 
that would be now, as an example.


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

> "CUT ME SOME FUGGIN SLACK, DUDE, I'M WORE OUT FROM THE JOURNEY, I NEED TO ACCLIMATE MYSELF!!"


:r Now I'm seeing talking cigars in my mind, thanks for _that_ image.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

pepito said:


> I thought about that. But would they consider a return or refund after 30 days?


Any good vendor should take the cigars back or refund you if you're not happy.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

Party shorts can taste like crap when new. Give em a rest. However,always know your sources. X:w


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> ...
> 
> would you be screaming, *"CUT ME SOME FUGGIN SLACK, DUDE, I'M WORE OUT FROM THE JOURNEY, I NEED TO ACCLIMATE MYSELF!!"*
> 
> ...


----------

